# World premiere - new opera - live radio broadcast October 28th



## cmb

Hi everyone!

The live radio broadcast (also available on the Internet) of David DiChiera's opera CYRANO will be at 2PM EST (-500GMT) on WRCJ, 90.9FM - October 28th. This will be the ONLY radio broadcast of this work from the Detroit Opera House, home of Michigan Opera Theater

I have seen 2 performances - it is a wonderful work, and wonderfully written, orchestrated and sung.

Details and a link to listen available on the WRCJ website at www.wrcj909fm.org

Enjoy!!

CMB


----------

